# C40 Project - Neolamprologus Multifaciatus!



## c0rreia (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm starting(well, I started last weekend) a project to build a 40cm/15.7 inch Cube to host a colony of 6 or 8 Neolamprologus Multifaciatus that I and some friends are breeding on another aquarium.

I'm utilizing a Jebo 505 filter with some ceramic rings added on the 16 gallons tank. I'm using beach sand so they can play along with the sand with no problems at all. The light is about 25w and 6400k strong, the temperature is around the 26Â°C/78.8Â°F, the pH is 8.4, and no kH & gH tests yet.

I didn't decide about the decoration of the tank yet, the shells will be allover but I'm considering putting some plants on it such as Anubias Lanceolata and Anubias Nana

Some pictures of the project:

 

 

Suggestions are always welcome! :fish:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

It looks nice and you have a solid plan.


----------



## c0rreia (Oct 17, 2008)

chapman76 said:


> It looks nice and you have a solid plan.


Thanks! The main point is how to decorate it, hehe. Technically it seems to be durable, but the decoration point is not my strong side, I guess I'll put a little forest in the center and a bunch of shells all around... :roll:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

What I've done with my multie tanks was put a small stack of rocks in a corner that "outcasts" could use. I have a 55g w/ about 200 shells on the left half, a huge amazon sword in the middle, and a stack of rocks on the right with some shells strewn about in it that some multies use and the lone calvus I have in there.

Maybe put a small stock of rocks in one of the back corners and put a few vals or anubias over there. Toss some shells around the rest and I think you have a really good set up. Don't try grasses. I've tried them a few times and the high pH and hardness of the water causes them to turn brown and die after a short while.


----------



## c0rreia (Oct 17, 2008)

Some news:




























:dancing:


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

I like that layout quite a bit. The rock _should_ protect the plant from being dug up and the multies will put the shells where they want 'em.

How deep is the sand? Multies like to excavate, so the deeper the substrate, the higher the piles. Because of this, I'd suggest no more than an inch-- perhaps even less because of the smaller tank footprint.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

That looks great! 
Put a black background on it and you've got yourself a multi tank :thumb: 
opcorn: 
Another option would be to do as you had said earlier...
Put the plant in the middle, toward the front so it won't interfere with the intake, but will hide the intake at the same time.
Place a few more rocks around the base of the plant to protect it 
and put the shells around the edges and in the corners. You may have to add more shells...

The way you have it now does look very nice.
Those are some good looking shells, by the way.
Congrats. 
 
Alicem
ps, I agree, you _may_ have a _little_ too much sand, but time (and your multies) will tell ya. That's pretty easy to adjust.


----------



## c0rreia (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi there! Thanks for all the replies, I'm glad you guys like the layout.

I already placed a black background and the pictures will come anytime soon! About the sand, I have 3 inch of it on the aquarium, you guys talk about sand piles, what's the negative point about having them? Maybe because the sand will get to the hang-on filter, huh?

I'm considering the option of placing a AnÃºbias Lanceolata in the middle of the shells that I got from a Escargot (_Helix Aspersas Maximum_) breeder that was glad to help my project, now from 0 shells I got about 500 of them!

I made a topic of my little "experience" on the Escargot place, it's in portuguese, if you guys think is valid I can translate it to english so I can share the amazing tour I did with you guys too.

Check the link for the pictures and some portuguese training: http://www.ciclideos.com/forum/paraiso- ... t5676.html

Just for curiosity, what's the average price for a Shell Dweller from Tanganyika on the stores in the US? I'm asking because I'm paying about R$30 for each fish, which is about $13 USD... :roll:

Thanks again for all the suggestions and comments,

FÃ¡bio Correia :thumb:


----------



## c0rreia (Oct 17, 2008)

4 new pictures. Changes: Black background and a lot more shells!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice looking tank... good luck.


----------



## c0rreia (Oct 17, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Nice looking tank... good luck.


Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

Here in Tennessee, I've seen multies go anywhere from $15 to $30 a pop. Sounds like you got them for a good price, compared to my neck of the woods!

Good luck with the tank: you'll love watching those little buggers do their thing.


----------



## c0rreia (Oct 17, 2008)

After almost a month preparing the cube, here comes the owners of the shells! They're 4 of them, maybe I'll add 2 more later.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

alicem, theres 1 slight problem with the layout that you were talking about. i was also going to suggest putting plants in the middle but since there are multies, and the plant will be near the shells, im almost sure it will be dug out.

tank looks crystal clear!
great job! :thumb: 
really love the tank


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good!! I hope my water settles and looks as clear as yours!

Hope to see more pics!


----------



## c0rreia (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi everyone, a little update from pictures taken today, the black background has been removed temporarilly for some changes!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

:dancing: 
Awe, they're cuties! How long are they? 
Once they start having babies, your cube will be full in no time.
The plants add nice green color. 

Do you stir your sand? I'm a little concerned about it.
Alicem


----------



## c0rreia (Oct 17, 2008)

alicem said:


> :dancing:
> Awe, they're cuties! How long are they?
> Once they start having babies, your cube will be full in no time.
> The plants add nice green color.
> ...


Hey alice, thanks for commenting! The males are about 1.2 inches big, the females a little smaller, about 0.7 inches big.

I didn't stir any sand, it's all from their activity digging and adapting the tank for their needs. I can't wait for the babies, even knowing that they will require a bigger tank and stuff!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

My concern was about the depth of the sand, possibly getting anaerobic pockets and having problems that way... 
I bring this up only because I'm not sure what I'm seeing in the picts. along the glass.

Usually folks "stir" or "churn" the sand monthly or so to disperse any stagnant areas...
Here's a quote from the article by Brad Newton entitled "Sand,Sand, Sand."
This article is located in the library and refers to what I am worried about for you:


> Every 8-16 weeks, again, depending on fish load, a good churning of the sand bed is required. Trapped food and gasses can become toxic over time and these need to be released periodically. Youâ€™ll notice that there will be a statification of the sand bed. The bottom "trapped" layer of sand will turn a dark grey-black in time, and once the layer is churned up and the waste & gasses released, it will eventually turn back to the original sand color. Youâ€™ll even notice a bit of "rotten-egg" odor when churning the bed, this is normal and are just the gasses being released. At this time you should also move rocks and churn the sand under them. You may want to do half the tank at a time so there wonâ€™t be as much disturbance. Youâ€™ll have quite a cloud of debris, so youâ€™ll want to let it settle and do a good skimming again. Be sure to keep all impeller-operated equipment off during the churning procedure.


I really like your cube setup and glad you are enjoying multies and plants. 
I am having fun with mine, too.
Best wishes,
 
Alicem


----------



## c0rreia (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey guys, a video from the tank:






Enjoy!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

You've had them about a month? Lookin' good!
:thumb:


----------

